# Classic



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

Just bought another classic and it has a smaller shower head and screen compared to my other one,

ones a 2000 & other is 2001, both made in Italy, I've never seen one with a tiny shower srcreen, even the head is different from the normal ones, ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

photo?


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

See what I mean


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Never seen one like that, ive had a 90's and a 2001 and both were standard size, can you post a pic of the machine?


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

I know, strange or what, I'll get pix of machine


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)




----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)




----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

classic "coffee" Gaggia - is slightly different to the classic internally - I believe


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

My gold gaggia classic is the coffee one two, but nothing like this one


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

Cleaned it all now, needs new head gasket, was wondering is the normal shower head would fit, might try my brass one from the other machine, apart from the shower head and plate, the rest is pretty much the same, other thing I did notice with the newer one is you can't use other other baskets because of the way the shower head is.

Only paid £30 for it so can't complain


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

My bits fit the other one


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

Still not found nothing on this setup


----------

